# Bikini waxing...Brazilians in particular?



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 20, 2007)

My esthie says its normal to get a little outbreak of ingrowns after bikini waxing, expecially after a first one (which I just had).  Anybody else get them? I got them even before the waxing, I have really thick curly hair on my head, and not as thick but just as curly hair everywhere else.  Also, about how long do you go (on average) between waxing?  I've heard 3 weeks, I've heard 6 weeks, I know it depends on the person and their hair type, but I just kinda wanna determine an estimate for myself.

And holy cow! Did it hurt for you? Cuz I felt like Steve Carrell in the 40-Year-Old Virgin lmao


----------



## sexypuma (May 20, 2007)

It did hurt the 1st time. Less than I was expecting though
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . And yes i got ingrown hair. The esthetician gave me roll on to apply and told me to exfoliate. It made a huge difference the next time. I use to go every 4weeks, now i go every 6 weeks. Good luck on your journey, it gets less an less painful
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## MiCHiE (May 20, 2007)

Yes, ingrowns are common. You can minimize them by exfoliating after the wax. 

When you first get one, you may get a considerable amount of growth before 6 weeks, but it has to be long enough to be gripped by the wax (about ¼ of an inch). Over time, the hair will become sparser and sparser and it will be less painful.


----------



## rnsmelody (May 20, 2007)

try taking an asprin or ibprofen about 30min - 1hr before you get ur wax done. that should help with the pain. after im done i apply neosporin over the area for the next 3-4 days. start exfoliating on the second day, do it daily, it does does make a huge difference like what sexypuma said.in the long run as you take care of the area. you wont get as much ingrowns. usually go every 4 weeks, right after im off my period. i hope that helps


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 22, 2007)

^^I took about 2000mg of a rapid release pain reliever a half hour before. It didn't hurt during, but it hurt a bit after.
thanks for the input. i'm definitely going to try and keep getting them as opposed to shaving (boo)


----------



## mzreyes (May 23, 2007)

Yea shaving sucks.. When I started getting headaches after I shaved (from looking down for so long. lol) I decided to get a brazilian. They're great!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 23, 2007)

Oh, God....I don't know how y'all shaved. I did that once and it was more than enough to make me get Nads, Nair and finally a pot.


----------



## eighmii (May 23, 2007)

I shave the whoooole thing twice a week. As long as you keep up with it and use like bikini zone then its really not that bad. I shave down there more than I shave my legs just because its so easy. And I never get ingrown hairs or bumps or anything.. just beautiful and smooth =]]]

I want to get a brazilian but they said you have to let it grow out and I dont feel like doing that.. plus its like 60 bucks.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 23, 2007)

Twice a week? That's a part-time job! The only shaving I'm considering is (TMI) my butt crack **ahem** (perineum) because I'm tired of contorting myself to wax it. And, it doesn't itch like a bitch when it comes back.


----------



## mzreyes (May 23, 2007)

foreeeaal.. If I shaved twice a week, I would rip myself up! Maybe your hair is softer/finer.

michie: contort yourself? The last time I got waxed, she just told me to lie on my tummy, and then she just spreaded my.. cheeks? lol TMI?


----------



## MiCHiE (May 23, 2007)

Well, I do it myself....So I gotta do a lot more than lie on my tummy.


----------



## lipshock (May 23, 2007)

I am having a ball reading this.  Seriously, just cracking up.

All this talk of brazilian waxing is making me want to get it done.  Ah, I am just so scared it's going to hurt.

Sort of off topic, I have a friend who gets her, um cough, anus bleached.  She absolutely LOVES to talk about it all the time.  Talk about TMI.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 23, 2007)

^^That's SO dangerous.

Well, I was shaving which I was fine with, but because I have naturally curly hair, it makes me much more prone to ingrown hairs, and since there's no way to shave with the direction of hair growth in regards to pubic hair (or armpit hair) it's not good for someone with my hair type.  I'm not worried about the cost, she works for lunch! lol  It's been 5 days, it doesn't hurt anymore and nothing's grown back yet.  I did tweeze a few, but I don't think those were even grabbed by the wax.  I pretty much BATHED in Tend Skin, so the ingrowns are history lol

I couldn't stand Bikini zone, it had a funky smell and burned like hell.

Thanks for the input ladies!


----------



## triccc (May 23, 2007)

I really want to try brazillian to avoid the annoying red bumpy razor burn I get from shaving. I think I would be so nervous though, which sounds silly coming from someone that gets tattoos and had a baby 5 months ago. I should be used to the pain/ everyone looking down there!


----------



## mzreyes (May 23, 2007)

When I got my first brazilian, I thought it was worse than getting a tattoo. lol.


----------



## mzreyes (May 23, 2007)

lipshock: do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I am having a ball reading this.  Seriously, just cracking up.

All this talk of brazilian waxing is making me want to get it done.  Ah, I am just so scared it's going to hurt.

Sort of off topic, I have a friend who gets her, um cough, anus bleached.  She absolutely LOVES to talk about it all the time.  Talk about TMI._

 
Do your research to find a reputable salon. You will absolutely love the results.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 23, 2007)

Waxing is awesome. Brazilians for me started at $35, now its $25 as I have so little hair to wax. I used to go every 3 weeks now I go every 5. I lucked out on the butt strip waxing, whew, I have nothing to wax there. I'm thinking about getting my legs waxed since my bikini area hair is almost gone. I think I'm an unusual case as waxing has never hurt, brazilian, underarm, etc. But it does get less painful the more you go. I believe once you know what to expect one is less nervous, etc.


----------



## lipshock (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_lipshock: do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
I'm so scared!


----------



## lipshock (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Do your research to find a reputable salon. You will absolutely love the results._

 
I work as a receptionist at a pretty upscale salon and spa and the esthetician that works there wants to give me a brazilian.  She keeps talking about it every time I come into work and every time I make excuses as to why I can't.  But I am so, so, intrigued now by all this talk.

I wish I could get it done this week though but Aunt Flow is staying with me for a visit.  But I really do want to do it.


----------



## capspock (May 23, 2007)

Very funny to read all these "give me a brazilian", "got a brazilian", "my first brazilian", "try a brazilian", and you girls are actually talking about waxing private parts.... I find it very funny because well, I'm a brazilian.


----------



## greentwig (May 23, 2007)

I hate shaving.  I might have to do this when I have $.


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_^^That's SO dangerous.

Well, I was shaving which I was fine with, but because I have naturally curly hair, it makes me much more prone to ingrown hairs, and since there's no way to shave with the direction of hair growth in regards to pubic hair (or armpit hair) it's not good for someone with my hair type.  I'm not worried about the cost, she works for lunch! lol  It's been 5 days, it doesn't hurt anymore and nothing's grown back yet.  I did tweeze a few, but I don't think those were even grabbed by the wax.  I pretty much BATHED in Tend Skin, so the ingrowns are history lol

I couldn't stand Bikini zone, it had a funky smell and burned like hell.

Thanks for the input ladies!_

 
lol anal bleaching...  Whats bad about it?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I work as a receptionist at a pretty upscale salon and spa and the esthetician that works there wants to give me a brazilian.  She keeps talking about it every time I come into work and every time I make excuses as to why I can't.  But I am so, so, intrigued now by all this talk.

I wish I could get it done this week though but Aunt Flow is staying with me for a visit.  But I really do want to do it._

 
Definitely give it a whirl. You could also start off by getting just waxed on your bikini line and the next appointment have her go in a little closer and closer in subsequent visit until you get comfortable. Just a suggestion


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_I really want to try brazillian to avoid the annoying red bumpy razor burn I get from shaving. I think I would be so nervous though, which sounds silly coming from someone that gets tattoos and had a baby 5 months ago. I should be used to the pain/ everyone looking down there!_

 
Someone recently posted that you should shave with neosporin as it will give you a close shave and halt ingrown hairs and bumps.


----------



## midgetfury74 (May 26, 2007)

this thread was just too hilarious!! but now im actually thinking of giving it a try as well, Thx ladies


----------



## MACHOMULA (Jun 7, 2007)

I just did it 3 days ago.  It's my 2nd time but the 1st was several years ago.  I'm still recovering. I got lots of bumps, some with little white heads on them. Normal??? I have dark, thick wavy hair.  Anyway, I've been using TEND SKIN religiously.  It seems to be getting better.  When ya'll talk about exfoliating, what do you use?? 

Some may find this repulsive, but the area between my cheeks is soooo much more attractive now! It's a big confidence booster!


----------



## Taj (Jun 7, 2007)

Have anyone had a brazilian at home?  Can we do that ourseleves?  But I am thinking "Can I be that cruel to myself when I just know what kind of pain its gonna be?"


----------



## MACHOMULA (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_Have anyone had a brazilian at home? Can we do that ourseleves? But I am thinking "Can I be that cruel to myself when I just know what kind of pain its gonna be?"_

 

I don't think I could!!


----------



## eckof (Jun 13, 2007)

Personnaly, I do it myself at home and I love it. I wax all my bikini so I don't have any hair when it is done for like 2-3 weeks. I do not wait 4-5 weeks to wax them because I just don't like it. When I see that some of my hair are long enough to wax them, i do it! And for the ladies who are afraid of the pain. This is only the first time that is really painful but after, it is nuts. Recommandation for the one who are gonna try it at home. Wash yourself and put some body cream. Wait maybe 15 to 30 minutes and start waxing. It will be less painful. And choose some water soluble wax.


----------



## mzdawn (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACHOMULA* 

 
_I don't think I could!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh it's not that bad. I just -jump up and down- to prep my self and then rrrrriiiiiipppp! that sucker off. I only do my bikini line myself. 

To help with the "whiteheads" that emerge after waxing, just exfoliate softly with a warm washcloth. I actually find that most are just irritated hair folicles or folicles with new hairs growing back in. _Exfoliate softly..._


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 19, 2007)

I want to do it! Been wanting to for a while but I'm kinda broke. Anyone know a good place to go in NYC?


----------



## Tawanalee (Jun 21, 2007)

I made an appointment to have my arm pits waxed for the first time. If all goes well, I may venture "down yonder"....:eek2:


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tawanalee* 

 
_I made an appointment to have my arm pits waxed for the first time. If all goes well, I may venture "down yonder"....:eek2:_

 
Awesome. You'll love the results.


----------



## jess1cuh (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eighmii* 

 
_I shave the whoooole thing twice a week. As long as you keep up with it and use like bikini zone then its really not that bad. I shave down there more than I shave my legs just because its so easy. And I never get ingrown hairs or bumps or anything.. just beautiful and smooth =]]]

I want to get a brazilian but they said you have to let it grow out and I dont feel like doing that.. plus its like 60 bucks._

 

ditttooo! but not twice a week, more like .. when i feel like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hahahaha


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jun 26, 2007)

waxing is the greatest! i just got my first brazilian the other day and I'm in love w/the results. I haven't had any in growns and it's been 5 days. I exfoiliate and use these bikini zone ingrown hair pads and voila no problems.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_My esthie says its normal to get a little outbreak of ingrowns after bikini waxing, expecially after a first one (which I just had). Anybody else get them? I got them even before the waxing, I have really thick curly hair on my head, and not as thick but just as curly hair everywhere else. Also, about how long do you go (on average) between waxing? I've heard 3 weeks, I've heard 6 weeks, I know it depends on the person and their hair type, but I just kinda wanna determine an estimate for myself.

And holy cow! Did it hurt for you? Cuz I felt like Steve Carrell in the 40-Year-Old Virgin lmao_

 
LMAO!!! that movie is the best, i am sure that we have all been there once.

if you find that the pain is a bit to much, i know this is gonna sound weird, lol but try chewing on a paddlepop stick (one of the sticks that they spread the wax with lol a clean one) this will prevent you from causing any damage or chipping to your teeth if you tend to clench to hard

ingrown hairs are not uncommon, regular exfoliating always helps before and after waxing, not to sure if they are available round your parts but dermalogica have a fantastic exfoliating cloth (lol its the best investment youll ever make)

if you are thinking about keeping your waxing regime a permanent thing, you will find that at first you will be making your appointments every 4 weeks and then before you know it you'll be going every 6 weeks - but your therapist should let you know what time frames are best.

hope this helps


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jun 27, 2007)

I had my 2nd one last week.  A lot less pain, and a lot less hair to wax.  I think this could be a regular thing for me.


----------



## Pirate (Jun 29, 2007)

Haha, call me crazy but I gave myself a brazilian like 3 weeks ago. No bumps, barely any pain (It felt the same as getting my eyebrows waxed at the salon) and it didnt itch when growing back. It barely grew back anyway
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Watch, next week its gonna itch like a motherfucker.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 22, 2007)

Hehe girls you have to watch this, sooooooooo funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2JzI8pHau4


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Jul 22, 2007)

oh dear. ingrown and exfoliation sounds SO painful! i mean dose the ingrow happen to everyone or just some?


----------



## jennzy (Jul 22, 2007)

yeah my first brazillian... thats right i just skipped getting bikini so as soon as i was old enough i just started w brazillian it was painful!!!! but my waxer was quick. she was done in 10 mins. she told me to prevent ingrowns i should buy sweet almond oil (from the drug store) and apply it while in the shower. i've never had ingrowns. maybe one my whole brazillian waxing days (3 years)
but since moving to university i went into this place and they did sugaring. i thought it was like sugar wax but it was completely different and hurt a lot less. i never gotten ingrown from that either and didn't have to use the almond oil. however my friend had really REALLY bad ingrown. so i guess its depending on the type of hair and skin u have.


----------



## Asphyxia (Aug 5, 2007)

I think I'm going to try it. Yall inspire me.  I love pain..haha


----------



## Miss World (Aug 12, 2007)

I love Brazilian waxing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I get it done every 3-4 weeks depending on the regrowth..  and it hurts! sometimes less than others but in general, its sensitive there in all cases. 

as for ingrowns.. I've never had any ingrowns in the area.. you should use a light exfoliant every once in a while if you are not in the habbit of doing so.. it makes the skin softer and hair gets out easier rather than having a thicker skin where hair struggles to get through.. and avoid shaving if you don't want ingrowns! shaving is evil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you get into the habbit of exfoliating and scrubbing, you'll avoid those ingrowns all over your body.

also.. as a general advice.. don't get a brazilian close before or after the time of the month.. it hurts 100% more (try getting a regular wax close to your TOM and you'll know what I'm talking about!).. 

 if you have any more questions, lemme know ^_^ I've become a brazilian wax expert since I started getting them done years ago


----------



## LaurelLiz (Jan 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_When I got my first brazilian, I thought it was worse than getting a tattoo. lol._

 
Um yeah...just got my first one and I almost passed out it was so bad. I thought it was way worse than getting a tattoo also. My friend did it at the same time and she said it wasn't that bad. So, maybe it depends on the person and how sensitive you are down there. It also might depend on the person who does the waxing.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm a little confused.  whats a brazilian?  from my understanding.. some sort of hair removal from down there?  what makes it a brazilian? lol i've only been shaving but i really hate it and i don't know what else i can really do about it.  i've never really waxed either.  i hateee pubic hair... hate it hate it even though no one sees it lol

maybe a little offtopic but i also shave my underarms.  should i wax them instead?  my underarm skin is soo bad now.  its blotchy and bumpy i don't know what to do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry for all the questions!  please explain to me, i'm young and stupid


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 2, 2008)

Brazilian makes your pubic area look like a landing strip for an airplane.  Is that correct?  

Now, what position are you in to do this?  Can you cover up the main landing site?  You know what I mean (aka vg)


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 3, 2008)

You can either go totally bare or leave a strip for a Brazillian. Many woman leave a strip to avoid looking prepubescent. 

Sorry, SparklingWaves, it's not for the shy....but your tech should make you totally comfortable.


----------



## redambition (Feb 3, 2008)

sparklingwaves - some places use disposable paper g strings that the client can wear (some places make this mandatory) to enable them to cover up a bit.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 10, 2008)

im having my first brazilian wax tomorrow and absolutely dreading it!!! 
ive been using an epilator on my legs for the past year or so and ive suffered really badly with ingrown hairs so im hoping for better results with waxing and frequent exfoliation!
im having a full leg, underarm and brazilian. im just hoping i dont have to go completely bottom half naked! wish me luck


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 10, 2008)

^^ Good luck girlie!  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 10, 2008)

i just know im going to go home looking like a plucked chicken! lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 10, 2008)

I've never done it, but have wanted to.  I know a lot of people say to take some Tylenol, or other pain reliever beforehand to ease the pain a bit.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_im having my first brazilian wax tomorrow and absolutely dreading it!!! 
ive been using an epilator on my legs for the past year or so and ive suffered really badly with ingrown hairs so im hoping for better results with waxing and frequent exfoliation!
im having a full leg, underarm and brazilian. im just hoping i dont have to go completely bottom half naked! wish me luck_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i just know im going to go home looking like a plucked chicken! lol_

 
hahaha!  you will definately looked like a plucked chicken.  i give myself full brazilians all the time, and you do look plucked afterwards.  if you're going full brazilian, then sorry, you will be naked from the waste down.  good luck tmrw


----------



## Penn (Apr 11, 2008)

I love brazilians, but is it just me or does the tweezing part hurt more than the waxing


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 11, 2008)

^^  Ouch they tweeze too?????


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 11, 2008)

*i do my bikini area at home with sally hansens euro pre-waxed strip kit, it works REALLY good and its cheap, 1 box gives me about 7-8 waxes, i take off everything except an area on the front with it. it doesnt hurt me too much either, i actually enjoy doing it which is odd haha. i use baby powder and bikini zone pads for after-care and i never get any irritation. my first wax i bled a little, but that is normal. after the 1st time it got easier and easier. 

im not comfortable having another person do it. don't be afriad of doing it at home if ur shy. if ur shy ull be relaxed alone at home, and the more relaxed u are, the less pain u'll feel.*


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been interested in getting my bikini line waxed, I don't actually mind a bit of hair but I hate hair at the sides, if that makes sense lol.
I'm a big chicken though, too scared of the pain, i've never even had my legs waxed


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 12, 2008)

i thought id update you all on how it went. it was no where near as bad as i thought it was going to be! i got to wear disposable knickers but to be honest they just got in the way. i had to hold my skin taut (sp?) whilst holding the knickers in place which was more of an effort than it was worth. it didnt take that long (about 40mins for full leg, underarms and brazilian wax) and she gave me some tea tree lotion to use at home on the areas that were red. the only thing i would say is be careful is you've got sensitive skin. my skin is extremely sensitive and when i got home from being waxed yesterday i noticed ive got a big bruise on my bikini line :-S 
it did hurt but not as bad as i thought it was going to be, it only hurts for a couple of seconds. if ur considering getting a brazilian id say go for it!


----------



## florabundance (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL
I've had leg waxes since i was 11 and brazilian since 16. I'm middle eastern though, so it sort of comes with the territory. I'm 18 now and i wouldn't describe the waxing sensation as painful, more intense. I love the smoothness of the results ha, but it only ever lasts like two weeks for me


----------



## amoona (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh yea I'm Middle Eastern too and I'm like a freakin chia-pet! lol I get everything from my stomach down waxed and it takes forever. It only lasts like 2 weeks for me too which sucks but its a better result then shaving.

The only thing about waxing my legs is after a few days when it starts growing back my legs are super itchy. Anyone else have this issue? I'm thinking of going back to shaving my legs because I never had that issue.


----------



## OohJeannie (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_Have anyone had a brazilian at home?  Can we do that ourseleves?  But I am thinking "Can I be that cruel to myself when I just know what kind of pain its gonna be?"_

 
I wax my bikini area at home, just started to actually. Not too bad. I find its easier when you take larger areas rather than doing a whole bunch of strips.  I use the Gigi All Purpose Honee Kit and tweeze the strays that got away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Oh yea, I use one of those bikini trimmers also to cut down on the length. Anyone ever do designs lolll? Maybe a heart haha I was thinking about it.

Words of advice:

_Get a good grip. Then just close your eyes and let her rip!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ LOL


----------



## Brittni (Apr 12, 2008)

Interesting how many people get it done.

I've thought about permanent hair removal - laser it all off! Has anyone considered this....why or why not? It'd be nice for underarms for sureee.


----------



## juxt123 (Apr 13, 2008)

how old do you have to be to get a brazilian?

also when you went the first time did you trim or did you go like a forest?(sorry gross terms)


----------



## anneh89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Question about Brazilians??
I wax my own bikini line, but when i get closer to the middle bits (lol), my hair follicles start bleeding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,  Is that normal?? or am i not pulling taut enough???


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anneh89* 

 
_Question about Brazilians??
I wax my own bikini line, but when i get closer to the middle bits (lol), my hair follicles start bleeding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Is that normal?? or am i not pulling taut enough???_

 
bleeding is completely normal.  pulling taut is gonna help with bruising and pain, but not a whole lot with bleeding.  don't worry about the bleeding.  easier said than done, i know.


----------



## sparklingmuse (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Oh yea I'm Middle Eastern too and I'm like a freakin chia-pet! lol I get everything from my stomach down waxed and it takes forever. It only lasts like 2 weeks for me too which sucks but its a better result then shaving.

The only thing about waxing my legs is after a few days when it starts growing back my legs are super itchy. Anyone else have this issue? I'm thinking of going back to shaving my legs because I never had that issue._

 
im palistinean too...i had the same problem! and i started waxing at 12-13ish, cuz im definitly hairy. my legs were super bad. and i did get the itchies after too.

i got my legs lasered. and it was the best thing i could ever do for myself. if i had more money (im a broke college student) id get my entire body done. i would have to wax like every 2 weeks or so. HATED it.  oh and a few days after id get lasered id have severe leg itchies too.

im thinking about getting a brazlian. i only got my calfs lasered, so i still have to wax my bikini line, and arms etc.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 18, 2008)

*okay i have an embarassing question haha

does any1 have to wax their butt? lol i get the same type of hair back there that grows on my thighs, its light and thin, and it isnt a ton but there is some there. i hate it soooo much

thin hairs dont come off as good with wax as the coarser ones for me, i dont know why*


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 19, 2008)

I full brazilian generally includes getting the buttock region waxed lol.
I have horribly long coarse disgusting hair on my thighs, I hate it so much.


----------



## anneh89 (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_bleeding is completely normal.  pulling taut is gonna help with bruising and pain, but not a whole lot with bleeding.  don't worry about the bleeding.  easier said than done, i know._

 
Ahh ok, Thanks


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*okay i have an embarassing question haha*

*does any1 have to wax their butt? lol i get the same type of hair back there that grows on my thighs, its light and thin, and it isnt a ton but there is some there. i hate it soooo much*

*thin hairs dont come off as good with wax as the coarser ones for me, i dont know why*_

 
I have hair on my butt. When I get brazilians, they wax the crack but not the cheeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank God they wax the crack though... 

I've had 2 brazilians. They hurt me, very very badly. The lady told me the first time would be the worst....all lies. because the second time, I knew what to expect. I might just stick to shaving, because a brazilian is kind of expensive, especially if it only lasts 2 weeks. 

God it hurts.


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 1, 2008)

I went through a kick of waxing my eyebrows and I thought awesome this doesn't hurt at all .... SO i thought hey i'll try my bikini like ... So i bought the stuff to do it at home ( i figured if it was a B!#@*, i could stop ) I loved it , it didn't hurt at all.... But now I'm a little scared to go and let someone else do it...... Does it hurt more when someone else does it .... and is in not supper strange to have your girlie exposed to some random lady ?


----------



## Paramnesia (May 2, 2008)

Oh I wish I could love getting my bikini line waxed lol. I'm tempted to get it done because I really enjoyed getting my eyebrows waxed lol.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*okay i have an embarassing question haha*

*does any1 have to wax their butt? lol i get the same type of hair back there that grows on my thighs, its light and thin, and it isnt a ton but there is some there. i hate it soooo much*

*thin hairs dont come off as good with wax as the coarser ones for me, i dont know why*_

 
I have gotten mine waxed once. I have thin and light hair there but i just hate it so I waxed it off. Now I have a lot less hair there and it doesn't bother me. Btw, waxing my body or bikini area doesn't hurt much for me, I've been doing it for a long time. For some reason though, waxing my eyebrows and getting them done is a different story, I just can't stay still


----------



## natalie75 (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eckof* 

 
_Personnaly, I do it myself at home and I love it. I wax all my bikini so I don't have any hair when it is done for like 2-3 weeks. I do not wait 4-5 weeks to wax them because I just don't like it. When I see that some of my hair are long enough to wax them, i do it! And for the ladies who are afraid of the pain. This is only the first time that is really painful but after, it is nuts. Recommandation for the one who are gonna try it at home. Wash yourself and put some body cream. Wait maybe 15 to 30 minutes and start waxing. It will be less painful. And choose some water soluble wax._

 
What kind of wax do you use?


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 9, 2008)

Im getting my first brazillian tommorow...Im actually SO scared! 

I've never had one before but want to do it as a nice 'treat' for my boyfriend 

Im also getting an eyebrow wax and full leg wax. I'm kinda worried about the leg wax too!

Im actually getting it done in my house so, hopefully, it will be less stressful!

Is it true that hot wax hurts less?

x


----------



## erine1881 (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoCk_StAr_GiRl* 

 
_Is it true that hot wax hurts less?

x_

 
its not true.  the only way hot wax hurts more is if its too hot, cause then you burn the skin and get a blister, and that's no fun.  especially down there


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 10, 2008)

Lol

I cant believe it...I chickened out of a Brazillian and have opted to go for just a regular bikkini. Do you think she could do somewhere in between? Like, more than just the bikkini line but not 'right down there' if that makes sense? Or would that be a weird request?

It's a mobile person thats coming to my house to do it.


----------



## elektra513 (May 12, 2008)

^^^Nah, I'm sure the person can accommodate your request. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck.

I just got a brazilian wax for the second time ever this weekend. It'd been months (!) since the last time so of course I forgot how much that mess hurt. And it was a different lady.

I'll be sure to stay on schedule with it this time. S'posed to hurt less after a while, so we'll see.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 13, 2008)

I just got a little bit more than the usual 'bikini line' done...it didn't hurt at all! She said my hair is so fine that it came out really easy!

Im now considering getting the full brazil done...how much sorer does this tend to be compared to a regular bikkini wax if anyone can speak from experiance?

x


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 13, 2008)

The more you go the less it hurts. Personally, it never hurt me.  I get my brazillian "cleaned up" every 6 weeks.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 13, 2008)

Cool...I've only had my bikkini line done once and it was NOTHING! I was so nervous too and dint believe her when she said that was it!

I think Im going to be a big brave girl and go for a Brazillian! It would be soooo nice


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoCk_StAr_GiRl* 

 
_Cool...I've only had my bikkini line done once and it was NOTHING! I was so nervous too and dint believe her when she said that was it!

I think Im going to be a big brave girl and go for a Brazillian! It would be soooo nice _

 
It's very nice.


----------



## Esthetician101 (May 13, 2008)

I am an Esthetician and I do bikini waxing and it is very common, especially for your first time, to get irritated, bumpy and even red.  Exfoliate in the shower and over a short time any ingrown hairs will get better.  Usually after a few days or so the bumps go down on their own.  Some Estheticians or stores sell lotion or gel for after shaving/waxing bumps and they usually help pretty well.  Be patient and keep up with the waxing, you will get used to it and the bumps will continue to get less and less.  It's your first time and your skin is just irritated.  Good luck!!

Alyssa
Esthetician


----------



## Esthetician101 (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoCk_StAr_GiRl* 

 
_Im getting my first brazillian tommorow...Im actually SO scared! 

I've never had one before but want to do it as a nice 'treat' for my boyfriend 

Im also getting an eyebrow wax and full leg wax. I'm kinda worried about the leg wax too!

Im actually getting it done in my house so, hopefully, it will be less stressful!

Is it true that hot wax hurts less?

x_

 
n


No, the only way it could be true is because it is so hot that it actually numbs you.  Too hot isn't good especially in sensitive places. If it feels too hot let her know because you could end up with burns or scabs!  It should just feel pretty warm.  Cold wax can pull up skin which also will not feel so good.  It may be a little painful for your first time but as you keep up with it your skin gets used to it.  Good luck!

Alyssa
Esthetician


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 13, 2008)

Thanks so much for all your help

Can you tell me if a brazillian wax (with a small strip) would hurt ALOT more than a regular bikkini wax? When I got it done I got a little more off the sides than a usual bikkini line but not enough for it to be a Brazillian. Im considering now going for a full-on Brazillian but am kinda scared!

Any help would be much appriciated


----------



## erine1881 (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoCk_StAr_GiRl* 

 
_Thanks so much for all your help

Can you tell me if a brazillian wax (with a small strip) would hurt ALOT more than a regular bikkini wax? When I got it done I got a little more off the sides than a usual bikkini line but not enough for it to be a Brazillian. Im considering now going for a full-on Brazillian but am kinda scared!

Any help would be much appriciated_

 
no ALOT more, but it will be more uncomfortable since you're getting into more sensitive skin.

since you've gotten the sides done, next time try just the landing strip.  then, if that's not too painful for ya, go for the full thing.  slowly inch your way in till you've got nothing left.  work at your own pace and pain level.


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 13, 2008)

Could you tell me how wide a normal landing strip tend to be? Sorry for all my questions, you are very helpful!

x


----------



## Divinity (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoCk_StAr_GiRl* 

 
_Could you tell me how wide a normal landing strip tend to be? Sorry for all my questions, you are very helpful!

x_

 

About an inch


----------



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (May 13, 2008)

I think ill go for that! Im bloody nervous! lol


----------



## erine1881 (May 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Divinity* 

 
_About an inch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
right-o!


----------



## KikiB (May 14, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting a full Brazilian...but I am so chicken. I hate pain and can barely tolerate getting my brows done. Figure I do a good enough job of shaving and I don't see it as a hassle-I do it every other day because I love being hairless down there.


----------



## florabundance (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Oh yea I'm Middle Eastern too and I'm like a freakin chia-pet! lol I get everything from my stomach down waxed and it takes forever. It only lasts like 2 weeks for me too which sucks but its a better result then shaving.

The only thing about waxing my legs is after a few days when it starts growing back my legs are super itchy. Anyone else have this issue? I'm thinking of going back to shaving my legs because I never had that issue._

 
YES! I have this issue too with the itchy lol. My waxer recommended me witchhazel gel (works really good) and also a shaving gel by Dermalogica for the bikini line and more intimate areas which is good aswell. THe only reason it's itchy is because the hair is so much coarser for middle easterners/mediterraneans as u probably know

Can i ask, when u say "stomach" could u explain precisely what you mean - like which area? the entire stomach, or the part under the belly button?


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_YES! I have this issue too with the itchy lol. My waxer recommended me witchhazel gel (works really good) and also a shaving gel by Dermalogica for the bikini line and more intimate areas which is good aswell. THe only reason it's itchy is because the hair is so much coarser for middle easterners/mediterraneans as u probably know

Can i ask, when u say "stomach" could u explain precisely what you mean - like which area? the entire stomach, or the part under the belly button?_

 
I don't know about her....but Ihave hair on my stomach that I used to shave. its not thick, its really fine but its dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just started waxing it. not my entire stomach, but almost. above the belly button, under it, the sides of it, etc. Waxing it doesnt hurt at all...and it lasts a week as shaving only lasts me like a day.


----------



## mitcha (May 16, 2008)

I've never done and never will.
It hurts soooooooooooooo much!

and I'm a brazilian..


----------



## florabundance (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I don't know about her....but Ihave hair on my stomach that I used to shave. its not thick, its really fine but its dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just started waxing it. not my entire stomach, but almost. above the belly button, under it, the sides of it, etc. Waxing it doesnt hurt at all...and it lasts a week as shaving only lasts me like a day._

 
I also have the fine dark hair on my belly, so when i wax my lower back area (yeh ,eugh ,i know) or under the belly button it looks ridiculous because you end up with these light and dark patches, and the same for if you get a brazilian .. my stomach looks a bit weird in comparison. I always thought my waxer would be like "what the hell" if i asked for my stomach haha


----------



## hunnybun (May 17, 2008)

Ok -- this is probably a really stupid question, but for the ladies that wax, what do you do when you're waiting for the hair to grow out in between waxes!?!?  

I've always wanted to start waxing in instead of shaving, but I don't understand how you're supposed to let the hair grow out long enough.  I shave my legs, armpits, and entire bikini area (totally bare) every single morning when I shower.  If I want to start waxing, does this mean that I have to walk around in long sleeve shirts, pants, and stop wearing a bathing suit to let everything grow out?!  What do you do in between waxes if you got to the beach, or out to a club or want to be "intimate?"  I just don't think I could stop shaving -- even for a day!!


----------



## florabundance (May 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_Ok -- this is probably a really stupid question, but for the ladies that wax, what do you do when you're waiting for the hair to grow out in between waxes!?!? 

I've always wanted to start waxing in instead of shaving, but I don't understand how you're supposed to let the hair grow out long enough. I shave my legs, armpits, and entire bikini area (totally bare) every single morning when I shower. If I want to start waxing, does this mean that I have to walk around in long sleeve shirts, pants, and stop wearing a bathing suit to let everything grow out?! What do you do in between waxes if you got to the beach, or out to a club or want to be "intimate?" I just don't think I could stop shaving -- even for a day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use an epilator for the in between part.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I also have the fine dark hair on my belly, so when i wax my lower back area (yeh ,eugh ,i know) or under the belly button it looks ridiculous because you end up with these light and dark patches, and the same for if you get a brazilian .. my stomach looks a bit weird in comparison. I always thought my waxer would be like "what the hell" if i asked for my stomach haha_

 
lol they see it all! I work in a salon and thought itd be weird having the esthetician see me doggy style while she waxed my crack (yeaaaaa awkward much?) but it wasn't bad. they see everything....i wish i could wax my entire body. n girl...forget about my back it would take a whole afternoon. lol i gave up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_Ok -- this is probably a really stupid question, but for the ladies that wax, what do you do when you're waiting for the hair to grow out in between waxes!?!? 

I've always wanted to start waxing in instead of shaving, but I don't understand how you're supposed to let the hair grow out long enough. I shave my legs, armpits, and entire bikini area (totally bare) every single morning when I shower. If I want to start waxing, does this mean that I have to walk around in long sleeve shirts, pants, and stop wearing a bathing suit to let everything grow out?! What do you do in between waxes if you got to the beach, or out to a club or want to be "intimate?" I just don't think I could stop shaving -- even for a day!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ugh....honestly. i just let it grow out. im not the kind of person that has to be 100% hair free all the time. That would take so much time energy and money....I would literally be in the waxing room once or twice a week. Plus my hair grows back fast. So a brazilian for me lasts 2 weeks. I could probably get waxed again like 2 1/2 weeks later. but honestly, i get waxed occasionally and I shave occasionally, because its so time consuming, painful and expensive. I just don't feel like dealing with it.

But I also dont wear bikinis. And I shave when im gonna get intimate. so im not much help lmao


----------



## florabundance (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_lol they see it all! I work in a salon and thought itd be weird having the esthetician see me doggy style while she waxed my crack (yeaaaaa awkward much?)_

 
LOL so true!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMac* 

 
_they see everything....i wish i could wax my entire body. n girl...forget about my back it would take a whole afternoon. lol i gave up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My gosh, it's so comforting to hear it from someone else lol. I go through them drama queen "i'm the only one" stages so often. But the back is too much..during those (as u put it) intimate times, i always think to myself 'really you're leaving your back like that for your man' but i never do anything about it. Then i think...does he notice? He's never said anything, so yknow maybe he finds it hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ew.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_LOL so true!




My gosh, it's so comforting to hear it from someone else lol. I go through them drama queen "i'm the only one" stages so often. But the back is too much..during those (as u put it) intimate times, i always think to myself 'really you're leaving your back like that for your man' but i never do anything about it. Then i think...does he notice? He's never said anything, so yknow maybe he finds it hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ew._

 
i think guys dont notice stuff like that, and if they do i don't think its a big deal. (especially not during sex). if my bf said it bothered him i'd probably take care of it....but he doesn't. He likes that im hairy sometimes (gross!)


----------



## florabundance (May 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_i think guys dont notice stuff like that, and if they do i don't think its a big deal. (especially not during sex). if my bf said it bothered him i'd probably take care of it....but he doesn't. He likes that im hairy sometimes (gross!)_

 
You know what i've heard that said before about hairy women being sexy...and aww at your bf, that's cute


----------



## Paramnesia (May 19, 2008)

I personally find it more comfortable to have a little hair but I have had guys comment on it, it makes me feel very self conscious though. Its nice and neat down there but they still comment. I feel guys my age just expect girls to be bare down there.


----------



## Kayteuk (May 31, 2008)

I just tried waxing and it didnt hurt at all. I did it myself also!
I took 2 co codamol 30 mins before, I use them for period pain. And i rubbed in disovable asprin 20 mins before. In a water based solution. 
I am fuzz free! Its fantastic!


----------



## Madonna (Jun 6, 2008)

For me, the first time I got a Brazilian was the most painful. I wasn't screaming Kelly Clarkson, but it was bad enough to make the tears well up. IMO the more sessions you have following the initial waxing, the less painful it is. I think it also depends on when you go, such as if it's the week before or after your period. I try to avoid that time frame. If I can't I just pop some Advil beforehand. I usually go back every 4-5 weeks. In the beginning I did have a lot of trouble with bumps/itchy ingrowns. My esthetician gave me this stuff called Tend Skin to swipe over the area and I no longer have any of that. They sell it at most spas and Sephora. Some people may be allergic to it though. I just try to remember to exfoliate when I'm in the shower, too.


----------



## User93 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well im sorry to bump this epic thread but yes, i gotta share with you! I did my 1st waxing today, i was soo nerveous  But girls, everything went great! I took aspirine 30 mins before, i think it really helped. It was just a little uncomfortable, thats all. I did a complete epilation, left only a little stripe, it feels sooo good. I wonder if little bruises gonna appear, but well, i was so afraid of pain, and that was nothing like that. I think it depends on the cosmetologist even. And btw, dont do epilation in your pre menstrual times, not cause you gonna have pms and curse at the cosmetologist like 40-yers-old-virgin-guy, but well, that time you are more sensitive to pain.

I just wanted to say that if you really wanna try and are just afraid, go for it! The pain lasts 1 second only. Plus, i was really SO embarassed, idk why, actually that was the thing holding me back :/ But this cosmetologist is damn cool, she made me feel better.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_Well im sorry to bump this epic thread but yes, i gotta share with you! I did my 1st waxing today, i was soo nerveous  But girls, everything went great! I took aspirine 30 mins before, i think it really helped. It was just a little uncomfortable, thats all. I did a complete epilation, left only a little stripe, it feels sooo good. I wonder if little bruises gonna appear, but well, i was so afraid of pain, and that was nothing like that. I think it depends on the cosmetologist even. And btw, dont do epilation in your pre menstrual times, not cause you gonna have pms and curse at the cosmetologist like 40-yers-old-virgin-guy, but well, that time you are more sensitive to pain.

I just wanted to say that if you really wanna try and are just afraid, go for it! The pain lasts 1 second only. Plus, i was really SO embarassed, idk why, actually that was the thing holding me back :/ But this cosmetologist is damn cool, she made me feel better._

 
woohoo, yay for u


----------



## laperle (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok, I've read all the posts in this topic and I think I could say some things to help. I'm brazilian, from Rio and I do wax my entire crotch + anal region, in what you'd call a 'full brazilian'. 

I do it in depilation institutes, very common here in Rio, for a long time now. I see very young girls and old ladies doing it. It's very popular here, because we have beaches and our bikinis are smaller than the ones the rest of the world wears.

First, it's important to remember that every single person has different pain sensitivity. For me, getting my eyebrows or armpits waxed are the real painful thing. Women has always done painful stuff in name of beauty and getting waxed is just a intense but very quick thing. 

The wax formula, temperature, technique and waxer's hand are very important things. IMO, a good hand can make the difference when it comes to pain and results. 

The exfoliation is a good thing to do 'til 2 days before the waxing. 

If you've never done it, go for the 'landing strip', as you call it. This area is  very sensitive and it can be bleed a bit. As for the pain, it's worse, but the expectation is worse than the real pain. A good waxer talks to the client to distract a little. If you're anxious or pain sensitive, don't look to your crotch while it's being done. Keep looking at the waxer's face, it helps. 

An important thing: Don't EVER go waxing 10 days before your period. We tend to retain water and get all PMSed during these days. Unless you have no sign of PMS in your life, I highly recommend waiting 'til about 5 days after your period, to avoid even more pain.

I'm no expert, but I do it for a long time, very regularly. 

I hope I helped someone with this.


----------



## laperle (Aug 21, 2008)

There are a few things I forgot to add: 

If it's your first time and you have long pubic hair, it helps A LOT to use scissors to cut them shorter (but not so short!) before waxing. It helps the wax coating all the the hair equally and it makes the process much more efficient.

The other thing is about the landing strip. Here in Brazil, we can tell the waxer how we want them done. Some people like them really straight and longer, others prefer short but a little wider (men call it 'hitler's mustache' - terrible, huh?), some others prefer a triangular shape, others rounded corners... there are even 'shaped' ones, like hearts, spiders and a bunch of other creative/fun shapes!


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 21, 2008)

hi lady's,
i used to get waxed for years,but i hated the fact that you have to wait for the hair to grow a bit.And the worst ingrown hairs,i hate them.
so i went out a bought a epilator,and it takes a bit of time but the pros are no ingrown hair,and think of all the money i saved when i went to the salon.honesly its much better.i don't think i'd get waxes again.the only thing i don't epilate is the underarms coz it would hurt to much.i shave that.


----------



## User93 (Aug 21, 2008)

look dolls, i did waxing and it all worked out perfect, BUT the stupid hair started growing back in 10 days or something... Cmon! They were lighter and thicker. but well, they were there, so i shaved ... And here we go again awful bumps and short hair still poining out.. i mean, cmon, 10 days only?


----------



## MUALindsay (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't mind the thought of the pain, it's just the embarrassment...

I must be the fattest person she's ever done this too...
I probably stick, in more ways that one...
Oh god, do I have a hemorrhoid she's going to see..

Yea, those kinda things would be popping into my head. That's horrible, I know.


----------



## cowsmoo (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_I don't mind the thought of the pain, it's just the embarrassment...

I must be the fattest person she's ever done this too...
I probably stick, in more ways that one...
Oh god, do I have a hemorrhoid she's going to see..

Yea, those kinda things would be popping into my head. That's horrible, I know._

 


thats exactly how i felt! but after looking at yelp for a good salon that i could go to, i remember one of the posts saying how its a job for them to do waxing so they see tons and yours is probably just as normal as everyone elses. and besides, to me i think it just comes down to whether you would rather give yourself a brazilian and endure the pain OR overcome the embarrassment.


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 14, 2008)

Well I moved on from Brazilian to Hollywood =). 

But I did find this while looking for a better technique:

Its from: Cynical Nymph: How to Give Yourself an At-Home Brazilian Wax*


* How to Give Yourself an At-Home Brazilian Wax* *

   *This gets a little graphic, depending on your boundaries (i.e., if you have a problem reading the correct names of girly bits). You have been warned.

PART THE FIRST:  WHY
1. Look at the stock market and all the Op-Ed articles talking about unemployment rates, plummeting retail numbers, and all the foreign capital buying America. 
2. Realize that, maybe, you should save the $80-plus-tip and give yourself the Brazilian that you so desperately need. (Your Vagina: "Hello? Is anybody there? I can't see. Helloooo? Hm. It's dark in here.")

PART DEUX:  WHAT
1.  Buy some Sally Hansen Extra Strength Brazilian Bikini Waxing and Shaping Kit (with No Mistakes Mirror) ($10.99)
2.  Grab your spiffy Tweezerman tweezers  (already purchased: $20)

PART THREE:  HOW
1. Read directions. Remember especially to a) always put the wax on in the direction of hair growth - remember that in certain areas hair grows more than one way, b) not work in sections of more than 2 inches at a time, and c) work from the outside in.
2. Start at the outside, toward the back, with an appropriately-sized two inch region. Apply wax. Allow to cool to just the right consistency, then remove, quickly, against the hair growth.
3.  Congratulate self on what a quick, clean job you did.  Note that you don't know what you were doing wrong _last_ time you tried this with a more expensive product, because that time you didn't even make it beyond the basic bikini line.
4. Continue with a second small region, then a third. Tweeze the stragglers as you progress. Realize you are possibly the best self-waxer ever, and should probably write on contract for _Marie Claire_ and _Glamour_, because you obviously have a lot to offer.

PART FOUR:  HUBRIS.  IT GETS YOU EVERY TIME.
1.  About half way through your right side, realize you are getting to a tricky part.
2.  Choose this juncture to slather on too much wax, so that you accidentally put it on _against_ the hair growth, over a large area, where the hair grows every which way.
3.  Try to remove the wax strip.  Try again.  Try _again_. Start to cry a little, thinking about living the rest of your life as That Chick Who Got Sally Hansen Bikini Wax Permanently Glued to Her Vajayjay. Realize that you could probably get on _Oprah_ or something, to warn other of the hazards of self-waxing.
4.  Get your thumb nail caught on the top of the still-not-cooled wax while trying to pry if off for a fifth time.
5. Spend the next five minutes tugging up the wax in sixteenth-of-a-centimeter bits of progress. Genuinely ponder how likely it is that you might seriously maim yourself.
6. Finally get the godforsaken gob of wax OFF. Notice that, despite what you thought, it is apparently possible to give yourself a labial hematoma.

PART FIVE:  HALFWAY THERE.
1.  Realize that the wax has congealed to something resembling Nutella.  _Evil _Nutella.
2. Straighten up from your weird hunched-yet-standing position to reheat the wax. Realize that your neck and back are now permanently stuck in a shape that resembles Quasimodo.
3.  Return from the microwave and glance in your No Mistakes Mirror.
4.  Realize that you did your genetically less hairy side first.
5.  Wonder if you could rock an '80's-style half-short-half-long hairstyle... down there.
6.  Realize you just... can't.  Not matter how much you'd like to.  Cry.

PART SIX:  DELIRIUM
1.  When your spouse inquires, tell him that you are, despite what it sounds like, not committing hara-kiri.
2.  Ask your spouse whether there is possibly some vodka or other hard liquor in the house.
3.  Unleash at string of colorful curses when he tells you, "No."
4. As you progress on your second, more daunting side, convince yourself that every little bump or blemish you see is probably vulvar cancer, and you are probably dying. Then realize your tumor is actually a spec of wax, or a spot of skin irritated by all the tugging and paiiiiiiiin.
5.  Admit to yourself that no matter how flowery the idea of natural childbirth is (when the time eventually comes), _you are not cut out for it_.
6.  Reheat the damn wax _again_, OMFG.
7.  Daydream about becoming a professional waxer, but only taking appointments from women whom you know... and _hate_.
8. Resolve to tip your usual waxer, Ninetta, 50% next time you go. (Instead of 20. Not that you ever tip less than 20%. Because only assholes do that. In New York, at least.)

PART SEVEN:  SWEET, SWEET RELEASE
1. Take off the last strip of hair. Stand there in the kind of unbelievable relief probably only felt previously by, say, POWs upon their release from captivity. Or by other women who have been boneheaded enough to attempt this self-Brazilian thing.
2.  Feel a surge of pride at the fact that you actually.  gave.  yourself.  a full.  Brazilian.  wax.
3. Realize that you have probably just ruined your twenty dollar ($20) Tweezerman tweezers, because the wax, she is not coming off.
4.  Leave the bathroom and beeline for the kitchen.  Glance at the stove clock and realize that you were at it for _an hour and a half OMG_.
5.  Pour yourself a large glass of wine. _ Emphasis:  Large.  _
6.  As you walk, realize that your entire genital area is... well... numb.  Pray to God that this is not permanent.
7. Invent a time machine. Go back in time to yesterday. Make an appointment with Ninetta. Pay her the $80 + 50% tip (because now you know how much she truly, truly deserves it). Avoid the whole At Home Self Brazilian charade.


----------



## Paramnesia (Sep 17, 2008)

HAHAHA thats hilarious...
I actually just tried wax strips on my upper thighs.... didnt really work too well but i dont think it really hurt much, kind of a nice feeling... but i'm odd.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 3, 2008)

I find waxing good fun....With 2 glasses of wine down me *giggles*.

I am just going to get it done in the future by someone else, because its so much quicker!!


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 9, 2009)

I do brazilian waxing usually and started almost a year ago but its SOOOOO EXPENSIVE it costs me 50 bucks canadian where I go to school... gah! I don't even really like the girl that does it either. I find that water wax hurts a lot less. But damn.... I always think near the labia killlssssssssss.... and this girl works from the outside in so saving best for last.... BUT today I decided to try out my epilator and suck it up.... so it's taken I'd say a couple hours but I've almost got my entire brazilian out of an epilator...SO PROUD.... I leave a landing strip but everything else goes... NOT gonna lie it does hurt with an epilator but if you hold the skin supppeer tight its not as bad.... but near the lip is the last thing and it HURTS LIKE A SOB.... so Im trying to get it done....  UGH.... I want to be able to do it at home instead of paying 50 bucks every 3-5 weeks... WISH ME LUCK ON THE 3mm I have left hahahahahahahahaha


so does anyone feel like giving me a pat on the back? !!!!! I think I deserve one hahahahaha....

if anyone is wondering I did take an advil before hand.... and I know this is soooo bad but I am also drinking wine... hahaha


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 15, 2009)

I do my own at home and I use Sally Hansen. I don't take everything off though, that'd prob be really painful to do urself but IDK. My man doesn't like me totally bare nd I don't either lol. But afterwards I use Bikini Zone products and I'm perfect! The hair doesn't grow back for like 2 months now after doing it regularly. It's so worth it to me. I pay like $7 for a box of pre-waxed strips that last me almost a year.


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 29, 2009)

Does it hurt more waxing yourself.. or at the salon?
I tried doing it myself with the Sally Hansen strips... then I got tired of it halfway cause the strips were too small.
How much does it hurt, 1-10... or compare it to a um.. piercing your ears =D


----------



## jenniferever (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xladydragon* 

 
_Does it hurt more waxing yourself.. or at the salon?
I tried doing it myself with the Sally Hansen strips... then I got tired of it halfway cause the strips were too small.
How much does it hurt, 1-10... or compare it to a um.. piercing your ears =D_

 
It hurts a 10! I usually get everything off and man, the pain does not get any more bearable each time I go. I have to say though, it hurts less the further down she goes (hah that sounded so wrong) but the results are worth it.

And NO WAY you can do it yourself! How do you get to all those hidden places??

Not sure what water wax is though? I usually use hard wax.


----------



## jani04 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Taj* 

 
_Have anyone had a brazilian at home?  Can we do that ourseleves?  But I am thinking "Can I be that cruel to myself when I just know what kind of pain its gonna be?"_

 
I'd had it done a number of times at a salon before and I figured it looked easy enough. So using warm wax I tried to do it at home..........

does not work for me! Either I can't pull it properly, or did something wrong but it just ended badly. only 80% of the hair was gone and I had bits of wax stuck in some hairs. Ended up going back to the salon to get it finished off, beautician thought it was cute.

Even enrolled the help of my then bf and he couldn't finish the job either. 

I say unless you've been taught are are willing to risk it, stick with a salon!


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 6, 2009)

sorry i had to bump this, but today i brought my first epilator and i decided to do the bikini area first. shockingly I did it ALL in one shower time (my epilator is wet/dry usable) and it didnt hurt at all. but i kind of pinch my skin a couple of time since i forgot to "smooth" the area lol... but now i can say goodbye to shaving!


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^ omg speaking of coincidence! random little stubbles were coming back from my brazilian, and i didn't wanna pluck it away one by one with a tweezer. so i was like hmmm...maybe my epilator will do the job nice and quick....

DAMN IT HURT!!!!

i was able to do the pelvic area....but when i tried closer to the lips....oh f*** me hell no. hurt more than the brazilian itself! and brazilians hurt! i stopped right there.

i will not attempt that again! pelvic area fine...but any more south, no thanks. i almost cried lol


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_^^^ omg speaking of coincidence! random little stubbles were coming back from my brazilian, and i didn't wanna pluck it away one by one with a tweezer. so i was like hmmm...maybe my epilator will do the job nice and quick....

DAMN IT HURT!!!!

i was able to do the pelvic area....but when i tried closer to the lips....oh f*** me hell no. hurt more than the brazilian itself! and brazilians hurt! i stopped right there.

i will not attempt that again! pelvic area fine...but any more south, no thanks. i almost cried lol_

 
I actually had no problem with epilating the lips area but beforehand I used the wipes that came with my epilator that makes the process much more gentler. It's called Braun preepilating wipes. But I still think you're a tough cookie!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 3, 2009)

ive been shaving ever since i started shaving. but its been years now and im sooo tired of it. I havent thought about getting a brazilian bc of the thought of pain !! LOls. but i think imma try it.

does anyone kno any good place in southern cali.. around the sgv area?


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 3, 2009)

I used to wax, then the hair thinned out a lot and now it takes me at least 8 weeks to get some stubble going (TMI I know) so now I just shave. Shaving used to piss me off before until I had the genius idea of sitting in the bath and putting a mirror up on the ledge of the bath so I could see where the razor was going.  

Now that I'm shaving I find that the hair isn't growing back from the waxing but the hair that is there makes an appearance after a week so I just have a quick minute shave every week


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_I actually had no problem with epilating the lips area but beforehand I used the wipes that came with my epilator that makes the process much more gentler. It's called Braun preepilating wipes. But I still think you're a tough cookie!_

 
yaa i have those wipes! i never used them cuz i was thinking "how much can they PREPARE me for my epliation?" so they're still sealed. haha. where can you buy them when your done with the pack that came with your epliator?
maybe i'll try em on my legs next time and see if they really help.






 to you for being able to do your lips. YOU are a tough cookie! i swear i was holding my skin taut when i went to do the lips...but then i could've also sworn that the epilator tweezers wanted to pull my lips off my body! it was a scary experience.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 4, 2009)

ive dont a Brazilian at home a few times. The first time was craaazzzy painful and i beld. after that not so bad!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 8, 2009)

ohk, so im planning on getting myself waxed [for the first time] tomorrow. i'm absolutely freaking out, but definately excited. I'm thinking of going to a "high-end" place for my first time..


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 9, 2009)

make sure you take a aspirin an hour before and breathe... and breathe... breathe some more


----------



## Zephyra (Aug 10, 2009)

When I did my own waxes, I used LMX (I think it's the same as Emla) ~20 minutes beforehand.  It's a 4% novacaine cream sold OTC at drugstores.  you load it onto the area (THICKLY), cover with saran wrap, and put on some bicycle shorts to let it heat and soak in for 20 minutes.  Then wipe off with a damp washcloth or quick shower.  When I've done this, I've been completely numb!  So then the danger is not realizing you're yanking your skin off--you have to watch and be careful how you hold it down.  Getting the cream saved me tons of time and $$ because without the pain, I could do my own complete Brazilians at home in ~15 minutes without having to cry and psych myself up between each strip.  You would also want to check the temp. of the wax on your wrist so you don't inadvertently burn yourself.  If you're going to a professional, I think you could put the cream on and then take it off with a damp rag right before your appointment.  

I've been doing full brazilian laser for the past year without anesthetic (they claim it affects the laser; as someone who has studied physics I'm not sure I believe them, but I'm going without anyway).  It is PAINFUL, lick holding an open flame to the most sensitive parts of your body.  Some things that help that are generally applicable to painful procedures and that have helped me:

1.  avoid caffeine before your appointment (it stimulates your nerves so you feel the pain more accutely)
2.  take ibuprofen an hour or two before (this will prevent inflammation and help block the release of pain neurotransmitters; don't take it on an empty stomach).  aspirin may similarly help but I haven't tried it.
3.  take an ice pack or freezeable object.  Holding onto it, squeezing it, putting it on the forehead, the back of your neck, your wrists, and other areas sensitive to cold will help to distract you; focus on the sensation of "cold" and you will minimize the sensation of "pain" that you feel.

Hope this helps!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 13, 2009)

finally went on monday !! 
they used the hard wax on me which wasnt as bad as i thought. And i did it without aspirin [bc i forgot].
 will definately make this a regular thing. thanks ladies for your input on everything !!


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^ don't u just wanna feel yourself down there constantly? smooth like a baby's butt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after i get it done, when i'm in the shower, i go for a feelski...and im like "whoa...wax on....wax off....wax on...wax off." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




going for mine in 2 days.

OMG....and just a funny story about the first time i went.
i didn't know what to expect...except for pain. but i didn't know what kinda pain and how much. i told myself to treat it like an exam for school: don't freak yourself out, be cool. so i went in and i wasn't scared or anything. i was more excited if anything cuz it was my first time.
well...i layed down, and i was talking to the lady. she put the wax on, and i was thinking "ooO..that's warm"...then she rippppped it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i immediately started to burst out laughing!!! *FROM PAIN!* then all of a sudden i remembered the video i saw on youtube of a compilation of women's reactions to their first brazilian rip! it hurt so much i didn't even know how to react but to crack up. i was so loud everyone heard from outside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and to top it off, i cracked up so much that i started to make the lady laugh. every time she'd rip it off, i'd laugh, and then she'd follow me with a laugh too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't know if my story was funny for you guys, but it was really funny at the time it happened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you were in the waiting room and heard me, you would've laughed at me.

did anyone else laugh their ass off when they first got it done?

PS. i HATEEEE waiting for the shizz to grow out!! pain in the ass!


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 16, 2009)

i got a few ingrowns ): and weird pimple/white head looking things.. is this normal.. wand what should i do?

btw, im thinking of buying Tend SKin, how exactly should i use that?


----------



## EleanorDanger (Aug 19, 2009)

If you can find somewhere that uses hot wax (ie it sets around the hair and they pull that off - no cloth strips like with warm wax), it hurts waaaay less! I'm normally a complete wuss-bag with having it all off but it was fine. 
I'm super paranoid about ingrown hairs though as I've just met a new boy


----------



## ashmarie019 (Aug 19, 2009)

I've seen quite a few posts asking if "hot wax" hurts less. I'm guessing this is just a little confusion and maybe are referring to "hard" wax.

Hard wax and soft wax differ in a few ways. Soft wax is applied in a thin layer and immediately ripped off with a strip of cloth, the wax adheres to the skin and it will take off a layer of skin with it. Hard wax is applied in a thicker layer than soft wax and is left to harden enough to be able to pull it off without a strip. This wax adheres to the hair only, which is why most people experience less pain with hard wax.

So, yes people often report they experience less pain with hard wax.

HTH someone


----------



## EleanorDanger (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashmarie019* 

 
_I've seen quite a few posts asking if "hot wax" hurts less. I'm guessing this is just a little confusion and maybe are referring to "hard" wax.

Hard wax and soft wax differ in a few ways. Soft wax is applied in a thin layer and immediately ripped off with a strip of cloth, the wax adheres to the skin and it will take off a layer of skin with it. Hard wax is applied in a thicker layer than soft wax and is left to harden enough to be able to pull it off without a strip. This wax adheres to the hair only, which is why most people experience less pain with hard wax.

So, yes people often report they experience less pain with hard wax.

HTH someone_

 
Thanks for the clarification =) Here it's referred to as 'hot wax' but the meaning is just the same. As someone with very sensitive skin but indestructible hair I find it a much better option for those delicate areas


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 30, 2009)

*xKiKix: *so i finally found the courage to try to epilate the lips again. i think i was just shocked the first time b/c i couldn't believe how much it hurt. but this time, it was much better. i guess it's b/c i knew what was coming so i was bracing for it...and i really hate stubbles. so i sucked it up. but i kept gasping for air. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all smooth now.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 31, 2009)

Man...I havent been for a professional wax in a long time, I keep doing mine at home with the ready made wax strips, a bottle of wine and a good movie. Found some on sale at my local supermarket for a pack of 20 (Which you can re use each strip twice if you rub it between your hands) for 70p/$1.20!! So I brought 5 packs of them :-D.

I really would like to buy some Emla cream from my pharmacy...But I always forget...Guess I should order some online now ;-). Haha. I wish there was something stronger than Emla but it will have to do


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 18, 2009)

What do you all recommend to exfoliate?


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brokenxbeauty* 

 
_What do you all recommend to exfoliate?_

 
i love using a natural loofah sponge. i've been using it since i started waxing/epilating, and i haven't gotten ingrown hairs since.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Dec 14, 2009)

so i bought the tend skin. and i used it (cotton ball swipy swipe all over) but i still got a few ingrowns. more than i did the first time i got a wax and didnt use tend skin.. weird? 

LOLs, am i doing it wrong ?


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 14, 2009)

Are you on your second go wax?

It takes time, you'll notice a difference when you get your body on a shedule. When I started I went when ever I felt it was time, now I go every 3 weeks and my body is totally on a shedule and I don't get them. 

Also, be sure to exfoliate as well (2 days after waxing).


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_so i bought the tend skin. and i used it (cotton ball swipy swipe all over) but i still got a few ingrowns. more than i did the first time i got a wax and didnt use tend skin.. weird? 

LOLs, am i doing it wrong ?_


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Dec 16, 2009)

its my 3rd actually, but i havent been doing it on a regular.. first - second time was about 4 wks apart. second - third time was about 5 wks apart..


----------



## Nicala (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_^^^ don't u just wanna feel yourself down there constantly? smooth like a baby's butt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 after i get it done, when i'm in the shower, i go for a feelski...and im like "whoa...wax on....wax off....wax on...wax off." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




going for mine in 2 days.

OMG....and just a funny story about the first time i went.
i didn't know what to expect...except for pain. but i didn't know what kinda pain and how much. i told myself to treat it like an exam for school: don't freak yourself out, be cool. so i went in and i wasn't scared or anything. i was more excited if anything cuz it was my first time.
well...i layed down, and i was talking to the lady. she put the wax on, and i was thinking "ooO..that's warm"...then she rippppped it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i immediately started to burst out laughing!!! *FROM PAIN!* then all of a sudden i remembered the video i saw on youtube of a compilation of women's reactions to their first brazilian rip! it hurt so much i didn't even know how to react but to crack up. i was so loud everyone heard from outside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and to top it off, i cracked up so much that i started to make the lady laugh. every time she'd rip it off, i'd laugh, and then she'd follow me with a laugh too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't know if my story was funny for you guys, but it was really funny at the time it happened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if you were in the waiting room and heard me, you would've laughed at me.

did anyone else laugh their ass off when they first got it done?

PS. i HATEEEE waiting for the shizz to grow out!! pain in the ass!_

 
I just died of laughter right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I woke up my whole house from laughing so hard right now.. ahahahahah!!!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 23, 2010)

Watch the pros doing it and learn!

YouTube - WAX


----------



## pinguina (Dec 2, 2010)

I finally went for my first one today! It took a long time for me to get up the courage to just do it, but I'm really glad I did. I'm excited! It hurt, but mostly wasn't soo bad.
  	I bought a "drying lotion" at the place I got it done (Frilly Lilly if anyone is interested) and you're supposed to use it on ingrown hairs if you see them forming. I hope I don't get any ingrowns! That's part of the reason it took so long to book it, I know I'm prone to them. If anyone could give me a few tips/advice on what to do for the next couple days I'd really appreciate it! I know there is probably a ton of information throughout this thread, but I don't really have the time to go through all of the posts here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I have seen the bliss pre-moistened pad things that you swipe over areas prone to ingrowns, but don't know if they're worth it? They seem kind of expensive, although they're convenient!

  	Hehe I love your story of your first time jenee.sum! I didn't laugh.. I just tried to stay quiet and breath, but gasped a couple times once she got closer to the centre


----------



## dramatEYES (Dec 12, 2010)

Ode to Joy said:


> YouTube - WAX



 	LMFAO!!!! Omg that was too funny!!!!


----------



## Funtabulous (Dec 15, 2010)

So I just recently bought an epilator, and decided to give myself an 'at-home' brazillian. I have never waxed the area, only shaved, so I have nothing to compare the pain to.

  	The 'triangle' was fine, really. A prick or two, but I didn't even flinch. However, the lips were another story entirely. Holy HELL it hurt. I ended up using the small 'delicate areas' attachment for them, and even so, I went very slowly, doing a tiny portion at once. In time, the area numbed and swelled, and I didn't feel the pain anymore, and I was able to do a quicker and more thorough job. Keep in mind, I have a higher than average pain tolerance (as told by many a doctor).

  	Results are great! There are a few baby hairs scattered about the area that it didn't catch, but it's not much effort to shave those. It's been a week and I am still quite smooth. It is probably the greatest grooming purchase I have ever made. I also use it for the underarms. Unfortunately, I haven't had much success using it on the finer hairs--they break off. But still, the fact that it can do such a good job of brazilians makes it more than worth it! 

  	The advantages of the epilator over waxing, in my opinion, are that you really only have to worry about the initial cost of the product (mine was about 70-80 dollars). Also, you can do it in the privacy of your own home. Plus, you can catch much shorter hairs than you could from waxing. I love it!


----------

